# Dial-up keeps disconnecting



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

On my new computer I am having problems staying connected to the internet with a dial-up connection. Once in a while I can go quite a period of time with no problems, but most of the time I have to reconnect every 5-10 minutes. On my desktop computer (runs Windows XP) I have no problems at all. Any idea what the problem is and how to fix it?

Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## 60307a (Apr 16, 2007)

Go start-> control panel, classic view on the left column, phone and modem options-> modems tab->properties button->advanced tab->change default preferences button->In the call preferences window change the numbers to a high # like 900 and apply it.

It MIGHT help.


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

l_b_rex said:


> Go start-> control panel, classic view on the left column, phone and modem options-> modems tab->properties button->advanced tab->change default preferences button->In the call preferences window change the numbers to a high # like 900 and apply it.
> 
> It MIGHT help.




I cannot click the "change default preferences button," because it is semi-transparent... not black.


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

Nevermind... I found an alternative route to it... however, I am still having problems... any other suggestions from anyone?


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

Haven't used dial-up for years, but remember having the same issue. I used a program called Keep it alive which helped, but am not sure if that's still a good program. Maybe one of these might help.


----------



## Jiller (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link... unfortunately, I am having downloading issues and haven't been able to download anything for the past few days, so unfortunately I cannot go that route.

*EDIT* I don't know if this makes a difference, but it seems that most of the time that it disconnects, it is when I open up a new IE or click on a link...


----------

